# Probleme avec mon imprimante Brother HL 2030 Etat Inactif



## fredox34 (15 Février 2008)

Bonjour à  tous, je viens d'acheter une imprimante pour mon mac et oui je n'en avez pas  :rateau: j'ai pris une Brother HL-2030 l'installation sous OSX 10.5.2 c'est très bien passé mais mon imprimante reste tout le temps en Inactif la communication USB se passe très bien mais rien à faire je ne sais pas comment faire pour la mettre en actif qq'un peut m'aider. tous les travaux reste en attente dans la queue d'impression.

Merci

cf capture d'écran


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2008)

T'as partagé l'imprimante?
si oui, à priri faut appuyer sur le bouton partager puis sur reprendre...


----------



## fredox34 (15 Février 2008)

non l'imprimante n'est pas partagé et dans les 2 cas même si elle est partagé j'ai beau appuyer sur reprendre rien ne se passe 

Par contre j'ai fais un test avec un gestionnaire style HP PCL4/5 l'imprimante répond mais les pages qui sortent sont vierge


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2008)

tu as accés à informations et utilitaires?


----------



## fredox34 (15 Février 2008)

oui sans problème je suis en train de tester avec le generic PCL Laser mais idem que HP page vierge


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2008)

USB 2 
compatible avec la MAJ 10.5.2?
redémarrer?


----------



## fredox34 (15 Février 2008)

oui j'ai redémarrer mon mac par contre j'ai peux être trouver une réponse sur le forum je vais tester cf fin du post


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2008)

les drivers d'install de léopard sûr....
bone soirée


----------



## fredox34 (15 Février 2008)

arf tu sais comment je peux récupérer le ppd depuis mon DVD d'install de Leopard ? je n'avais pas installé les pilotes d'imprimante lors de l'install de mon mac


----------



## fredox34 (15 Février 2008)

ce bon j'ai trouvé pour le package


----------



## fredox34 (15 Février 2008)

c'est bon ça marche. Bon à savoir il faut utiliser le gestionnaire de leopard Cups et non Cups 1.1


----------



## vinaigriers (23 Septembre 2008)

J'ai les mêmes problèmes avec ma toute nouvelle Brother HL 2030
Mais comment fait-on pour  (ré ?) installer seulement les drivers d'impression à partir des CD d'installation de Léopard ?
Pas réussi, un peu peur de tout effacer...
Un coup de main ?
Merci


----------



## macoupc (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

exactement le même problème... Comment savoir si ce sont les gestionnaires CUPS de léopard ou celui 1.1 ???

Sur le site d'Apple, ils semblent conseiller le 1,1 : 

http://support.apple.com/downloads/Brother_Printer_Driver_1_1

ou http://support.apple.com/kb/DL55


Mais je crois avoir le 1,22 quand je regarde les infos du gestionnaire, ce qui me semble être pour Snow Leopard : je tente donc de réinstaller les drivers en 1,1... mise à jour de 1,0 fournie par défaut avec léo.

Voir aussi le fichier : dans */bibliothèque/printers/PPDs/Contents/Resources/Brother HL-2030 series CUPS.gz* qui me dit :



> *PPD-Adobe: "4.3"
> *%================================================
> *%	Copyright(C) 2007 Brother Industries, Ltd.
> *%	"Brother HL-2030 series for CUPS"
> ...



Version 1,22 ??? Alors que je viens d'installer la version 1,1 ?

Si vous avez une idée. Merci de votre aide. Le support Brother m'a dit d'appeler Apple car les pilotes étaient fournis avec le système donc qu'ils se débrouillent en gros.


----------



## macoupc (5 Octobre 2009)

J'ai essayé d'aller plus loin dans mes recherches et en extrayant le fichier *brother HL 2030* de l'installeur pour TIGER avec PACIFIST


> *PPD-: "4.3"
> *%================================================
> *%	Copyright(C) 2004 Brother Industries, Ltd.
> *%	"Brother HL-2030 series for CUPS"
> ...



Puis l'installeur de SNOW LEOPARD ce qui me donne la version CUPS = 1,4 ce qui ne marchera pas sur Leopard apparemment :


> *PPD-Adobe: "4.3"
> *%================================================
> *%	Copyright(C) 2007 Brother Industries, Ltd.
> *%	"Brother HL-2030 series for CUPS"
> ...





Puis depuis l'installeur trouvé sur le site d'Apple "Brother Printer Driver 1.1" normalement destiné à LEOPARD : et évidemment, Pacifist n'arrive pas à ouvrir le paquet...





Donc j'ai récupéré le fichier sur l'iMac sous LEOPARD avec quoi ça marchait finalement après avoir réinitialisé les pilotes d'impression et réinstallé.



> *PPD-Adobe: "4.3"
> *%================================================
> *%	Copyright(C) 2007 Brother Industries, Ltd.
> *%	"Brother HL-2030 series for CUPS"
> ...



Mais sur le MacBook Pro ça ne fonctionne toujours pas même avec la version 1,21. Je me demande d'où sortait la version 1,22. une mise à jour de mac os x peut-être


----------



## macoupc (7 Octobre 2009)

On ne peut pas éditer les messages ?

J'ai réessayé avec la nouvelle version 2,6,3 de Pacifist et là ça marche pour le paquet à télécharger sur le site d'Apple apparemment c'est une mise à jour du système d'impression Brother et passe les fichers de gestionnaire de 1,21 (fournis) à 1,22



> *PPD-Adobe: "4.3"
> *%================================================
> *%	Copyright(C) 2007 Brother Industries, Ltd.
> *%	"Brother HL-2030 series for CUPS"
> ...


----------



## macoupc (10 Octobre 2009)

Bon on a trouvé pour moi sur MacBidouille... Apparemment c'est le CUPS qui est corrompu par AudioHijack Pro... ou Airfoil qu'il suffirait de mettre à jour.

Voir si le gestionnaire d'impression UNIX (CUPS) accessible là en local : http://127.0.0.1:631/ fonctionne, si charge tout de suite ou non.

Je vous conseille d'aller voir directement la solution http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=301108&view=findpost&p=3097483


----------

